# Safe Epoxy/Sealant for Concrete



## CanoeGuy19 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi so I've been looking a relatively cheap sealant that I can use to seal in some concrete as the same background has an Elastopur and peat component so submerging the concrete background until the PH normalises is not an option as this would cause the peat to swell and fall off. Ideally I'm looking for a Non-Toxic clear epoxy or paint that will cover about 0.22 meters squared that provides a water-tight seal. Firstly I've been looking at Polyurethane Varnish/Yacht Varnish (the same compound that is used in expanding foam). However I've yet to see a data sheet with adhesives that are 100% known to be safe. Just here say as it were.

If anyone out there has been using a particular brand or type of sealant that's worked for em please let me know. 
Thanks all.


----------

